# Telecom Job Market in Aus



## wayub (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi All,

Can anyone tell me about the Telecom job market. Like in which state Telecom jobs are in abundance, whats the average salary for a 7-8 years experience. 

Based on my preliminary research there are good number of jobs in NSW especially Sydney. But the downside is that Sydney is the most expensive city in Aus. Also state nomination for NSW also reach ceilings very quickly as compared to others.

Any help on this will be really appreciated.


- W.Ayub


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey W.Ayub,

I have been in the telco market internationally for 16 years and I have been working in Australia in telco for the last 4 or so.

There is a big market for people with telco experience in the country in general. Telstra for example employees something like 30 000 people around the country and have offices all around the country. Optus I would assume would be close to that as well.

What type of work do you do within Telco's?

Dylan


----------



## wayub (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks Dylan.

I am into mobile packet core network area. Are there any opportunity in this domain.


-wayub


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

I would say it is more specialised but I dont think you would have a problem


----------



## wayub (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks 

ALso in which state there are majority of opportunities. VIC, NSW presumably


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

I would assume in NSW and VIC. I live in NSW but like I said, companies like Telstra and Optus would have multiple offices in each state.


----------



## vishesh (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello, I am planning to move to Australia soon. I am in Telecommunications industry too working and supporting the call center technology focussed on Avaya Platform with 7-8 years experience in India. What is the scope for this field in Australia? This year CSOL says Telecommunication Network Engineer jobs are in high abundance in SA. Is that true wrt my profile and what is the average salary in this profile?


----------



## vishesh (Jun 6, 2014)

Any response here would be appreciated! !


----------



## isuru88 (Aug 3, 2014)

vishesh said:


> Any response here would be appreciated! !


Vishesh, its better you first apply for PR!


----------



## vishesh (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello Isuru, mine is in progress. Its about 13 weeks since I have applied for Skill assessment and expecting results shirtly.
Since this is a state nominated case as I fall in Subclass 190, so popped up abive question. Any inputs will be appreciated.


----------

